# Wilier Le Roi Deal?



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

Since the Le Roi was replaced by the hideous Tango II, has anyone seen any deals on '09 Le Roi. 

Not only haven't I found any deals searching the webs, but the Le Roi seems to have been scrubbed from existence.

-Smarty


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

https://www.bikebuster.com/details/120393.html?vat=0&currency=usd


----------

